

Windows 7 SMB Crash Video - Prefect
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUouQy7Ohus

======
DanHulton
Well that's ugly. Embed a JS redirect via some XSS to a server running that
wincrasher script and you could start bringing down a lot of boxes out there.

Hope this is fixed asap. I'm just starting to really like Win 7.

~~~
bobius
Can you even hit SMB shares over the internet? Seems to be that the malicious
computer would have to be on the same network for this to work.

~~~
EricBurnett
Indeed you can. Try \\\live.sysinternals.com in a Windows Explorer window for
an example of it (presumably mounting it in linux would work as well, although
I haven't tried).

